# Reparar monitor LCD LG 19"



## gabrielcanul (Jul 6, 2007)

Tengo un problema con mi monitor LG Flatron de 19, que hace poco enpeso a manifestartse, el problema consiste que en la pantalla solo se ve lamitad de la imagen y la otra parte esta negra.
y otras partes con rayas de colores, no se me ha golpeado o algo parecido.

¿a que creen que se debe el problema, tienen reparacion, que tengo que hacerle?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 6, 2007)

No se debe ver la mitat superior o inferior, digamos panora
mico...

1.- Dale unas palmadas al monitor encendido para ver si es un problema de soldaduras o falsos contactos.

2.-Si es asi parece facil, la abres, eso es dificil...
Sigue los cables de las bobinas de deflexion, suele ser 4 cables gordos que van a la placa principal.

Cerca de esa zona hay un integrado atornillado a un disipador.

Con una linterna apuntate el numero

Busca en Google para que sirve, deberia poner algo driver for deflexion vertical, ese es en principio el que deberias cambiar.

Revisa esa zona en busca de condensadores abultados, manchas negras de aceite, componentes sospechosamente brillantes y libres de polvo.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 7, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> No se debe ver la mitat superior o inferior, digamos panora
> mico...
> 
> 1.- Dale unas palmadas al monitor encendido para ver si es un problema de soldaduras o falsos contactos.
> ...




Tiopepe que LCD viene con bobinas de deflexion   

gabrielcanul: te digo que si se te desprendio la faja de datos no hay mucho que arreglar


----------

